

First ever iOS remote desktop solution is released - fredsted
http://www.apperian.com/remote-control-for-ios/

======
relix
According to another article [1], this application won't be available through
the App Store, only the iOS Developer Enterprise Program, which means that
Apple doesn't need to approve the app to get it to run on the iPhones/iPads of
a company.

This means it probably uses private API's, because if this was not the case,
we would have seen remote control apps like this before in legitimate channels
such as the App Store.

[1]:
[http://www.consumerizeit.com/blogs/consumerization/archive/2...](http://www.consumerizeit.com/blogs/consumerization/archive/2012/10/11/apperian-
announced-an-app-that-gives-full-remote-control-of-ios-through-a-browser-wait-
seriously.aspx)

------
tamasss
Has this become possible due to some new iOS6 feature? Afaik previously there
was no way you could inject events or grab the screen contents outside of your
own app... I'm talking about non-JB devices of course. So how did you do it?
Partnership with Apple? Private APIs? I'm really curious.

~~~
relix
"Fully compatible with iOS5/iOS6", so not iOS6 specific.

------
dcope
Not really the "first" as there have been VNC servers[1] available for quite
some time now.

[1] <http://gitweb.saurik.com/veency.git>

~~~
drunknbass
veency doesn't work out of the box over wan, requires jailbroken device, etc.

Apples and Oranges.

